# Artisan



## gdavie978 (Oct 17, 2016)

Bought this from a new roaster today and pulled a great shot with the pavoni. Highly recommend to anyone


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've had that one and it's lovely. Makes me want to go back to Edinburgh


----------



## gdavie978 (Oct 17, 2016)

Rhys said:


> I've had that one and it's lovely. Makes me want to go back to Edinburgh


It is lovely. Think they deliver as well? Girl in the shop recommended this blend but they had plenty more. Must try them


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

I tapped into my first ever order from Artisan last week.

I've been using the Dumerso Natural in an Aeropress at work - well balanced, and clean taste - dead easy, even for an Aeropress dunce like myself.

I have some San Agustin as well, which will be next up.

They seem like an interesting set up, but their packaging wasn't 'letterbox friendly'... which reminds me: I was going to email them and suggest they do something about that...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

gdavie978 said:


> It is lovely. Think they deliver as well? Girl in the shop recommended this blend but they had plenty more. Must try them


Website: http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/

John


----------



## peld (Jul 30, 2014)

I work about a 15 minute walk from their Bruntsfield shop - the blend above is indeed excellent but they get some great single origins too


----------

